# Battery terminal covers



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone know a place I might find OEM batt terminal covers? I looked on the GM Direct website, but what I am looking for is not listed.

Thank you!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you're talking about the red cover on the positive cable, it's part number 92059571. AFAIK, there's no cover on the negative cable. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. If there is a cover for the cable terminal, my car doesn't have it nor has it ever during my ownership.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> If you're talking about the red cover on the positive cable, it's part number 92059571. AFAIK, there's no cover on the negative cable. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. If there is a cover for the cable terminal, my car doesn't have it nor has it ever during my ownership.


 You da man!! Thanks! Just ordered it, and I think you are right, I think most cars dont have a neg cover, just the positive!

Jim!


----------



## GRIM (Sep 28, 2009)

*Absolutely correct! Positive cover only!*


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

One other thing; there's a removable zip tie that holds the terminal cover on the cable. If you don't have the zip tie from the old cover you need to get one because the new one doesn't come with one.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> One other thing; there's a removable zip tie that holds the terminal cover on the cable. If you don't have the zip tie from the old cover you need to get one because the new one doesn't come with one.


 Got plenty of zip ties!! Thanks!


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Got my batt terminal cover today and WOW! Talk about chinsy!  Almost comical how cheap this piece is. The compartment looked better with out it honestly, but I like the protection and my catch can is not far from the pos. terminal either!

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I guess 'chinsy' would pretty much describe them. The only reason I knew the part number is because I had to replace mine. The previous owner had done something with the battery and left the cover dangling from the cable and it melted from the exhaust heat. The compartment may look better without it but a good one looks better than a melted one.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Yeah I guess 'chinsy' would pretty much describe them. The only reason I knew the part number is because I had to replace mine. The previous owner had done something with the battery and left the cover dangling from the cable and it melted from the exhaust heat. The compartment may look better without it but a good one looks better than a melted one.


That's exactly what I have right now. Previous owner melted it. I've been debating replacing it. Maybe I will now that I have the part number.


----------

